# Sourcing Hermle movement and parts in the UK



## Kevin Harrison (Mar 16, 2016)

I've come by a grandmother casing and want to buy the movement. I've got another identical casing (made to the same plans) with a Hermle movement fitted, so I want to buy the exactly the same to be sure it fits. I'm struggling to find one in the UK and I'm reluctant to ship in from the USA. I got the last one from Craft Supplies but they no longer sell them. HS-Walsh sent me one but it was incomplete and they're struggling to get another. Cousins have them but will only supply trade. Hermle don't seem to reply to emails.

Any suggestions or recommendations?

I'm after the Hermle 451.053H (94cm) movement, a Hermle Westminster Chime (50cm), 3 weights (2x4.7lb, 1x6.6lb), brass shell cases with caps, hooks and eye, 94cm pendulum and a 115mm bob. Also a Hermle night silence mechanism.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2016)

Kevin Harrison said:


> I've come by a grandmother casing and want to buy the movement. I've got another identical casing (made to the same plans) with a Hermle movement fitted, so I want to buy the exactly the same to be sure it fits. I'm struggling to find one in the UK and I'm reluctant to ship in from the USA. I got the last one from Craft Supplies but they no longer sell them. HS-Walsh sent me one but it was incomplete and they're struggling to get another. Cousins have them but will only supply trade. Hermle don't seem to reply to emails.
> 
> Any suggestions or recommendations?
> 
> ...


 welcome to the forum Kevin

Cousins will supply anyone if you agree to their terms and conditions, i just tried and it went through the basket etc


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I have an account with Cousins but I am not trade.

Unless things have changed just open an account with them.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

The Cousins terms and conditions are only there to remove your consumer rights, they will not accept returns for instance. If you are happy to purchase under those terms then you will be fine.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Padders said:


> The Cousins terms and conditions are only there to remove your consumer rights, they will not accept returns for instance. If you are happy to purchase under those terms then you will be fine.


 That is correct.


----------



## Kevin Harrison (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Ordered from Cousins, all in stock and delivered promptly. Good service. Very happy, except for the dent to the credit card.

The Hermle movement didn't come with the two screws to fix it to the seat board. They were included with the last Hermle movement I had. Cousins sell them with the fixing brackets but I've already got the latter and I'm reluctant to pay an extra £16+ with postage for two screws. Can anybody tell me where I might find a suitable alternative? M3 bolts don't fit.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## Kevin Harrison (Mar 16, 2016)

To reply my own question, an M3 x 25mm from Maplins does the job nicely, or at least it does for a Hermle 451.053 movement.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well done that man. :thumbsup:

Picture would be good.


----------

